# Is it over?



## basedfedoracel (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 28, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


>



Yes


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 28, 2020)

you are decently below average


----------



## john2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Noticeable maxillary and mandibular asymmetry. rounded eyes and upper eyelids. Wide nose bridge that is asymmetrical, weird lips, high bf, narrow jaw, no cheekbones, skinny adenoid face, long midface, horseface. skinny skull.

3.5 ~ 4 PSL. 

You decide whether you want to rope or not now.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Mar 28, 2020)

If you can’t afford the many surgeries you need I suggest roping


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Mar 28, 2020)

Handsome, as in, use your hand


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Mar 28, 2020)

Prettyboy pheno with JB appeal although below average PSL wise, not masculine enough and you also look 12. Should've posted in ratings section.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 28, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Handsome, as in, use your hand


ovER


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 28, 2020)

You could very easy ascend with 50k worth of surgery.


----------



## SHARK (Mar 28, 2020)

You look like Pietro Boselli.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Mar 28, 2020)

What the fuck is this hairstyle bro? Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Mar 28, 2020)

lose bloat
train neck
fix hair (it looks weird in this pic)

But tbh you look boneless just like many males nowadays


----------



## thecaste (Mar 28, 2020)

Damn it must be really windy in your room.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 28, 2020)

I think ur face looks this way because of how close u had the camera. 
If u had taken a pic from a few steps distance you'd look better. 
As it is right now, very extremely over.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Mar 28, 2020)

no its not over











it never even began


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 28, 2020)

Psl3


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 28, 2020)

nah u have good eye area, ur face appears slim maybe ill widen as u grow older


----------



## .👽. (Mar 28, 2020)

Bro you are a kid. How old? You will defo get better in future


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 28, 2020)

The only way for you to go:


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 28, 2020)

No jbw also you look normietier and mog the fuck out of me


----------



## Baguvix (Mar 28, 2020)

how old are u?
not bad (but not enough) maybe with puberty or post puberty you can have a nice jump forward


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 28, 2020)

Good base.. 

It is over if you keep the current look. 

However, you have good potential to ascend.


----------



## lookismfugee (Mar 28, 2020)

depends on how old?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 28, 2020)

That hairstyle isn't doing you any good here tbh. 
Currently 3.75 PSL good base of potential possible JB slayer depending on how old you are.


----------



## idkagoodusername (Mar 28, 2020)

It's not over, just gymcel, lose bf, and hope puberty matures your face.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 28, 2020)

You're already standing up, might as well tie the rope.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 28, 2020)

basedfedoracel said:


>


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 28, 2020)

rope


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 28, 2020)

not exactly over but in your current state u wont be able to slay


----------

